
IronFleet: Proving Practical Distributed Systems Correct - runesoerensen
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=255833
======
runesoerensen
Here's a link to the full research paper (PDF):
[http://sigops.org/sosp/sosp15/current/2015-Monterey/250-hawb...](http://sigops.org/sosp/sosp15/current/2015-Monterey/250-hawblitzel-
online.pdf)

More related resources here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10332559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10332559)

~~~
zeisss
And the github repo seems to be here:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/Ironclad](https://github.com/Microsoft/Ironclad)

